# Does Anyone Have A Newer F250 And The 6.2L Engine?



## bkm (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 2005 21rs and a 2010 F-150 with the 5.4. I'm lessed than impressed with the power and milage of the 5.4. I'm getting about 7.5-8 mpg towing my 21rs and its screamng most of the time. I have a chance to buy a brand new left over 2012 F-250 FX4 Crew Cab with the 6.2 gas engine for about 14k under sticker. I have read lots of very good things about this engine and some of the milage claims are hard to believe.

Looking for some real world experience.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

bkm said:


> I have a 2005 21rs and a 2010 F-150 with the 5.4. I'm lessed than impressed with the power and milage of the 5.4. I'm getting about 7.5-8 mpg towing my 21rs and its screamng most of the time. I have a chance to buy a brand new left over 2012 F-250 FX4 Crew Cab with the 6.2 gas engine for about 14k under sticker. I have read lots of very good things about this engine and some of the milage claims are hard to believe.
> 
> Looking for some real world experience.
> 
> ...


I have heard good things about the 6.2 with the 6 speed trans. No personal experience besides taking to one guy at a campground and he loved it.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't own one however I follow all Ford products pretty closely. I have a diesel and a V10 gasser. The forums I read put the 6.2 almost even in power to my V10. Power advantage over the 5.4 would be tremendous and very noticeable. It would handle that trailer with ease. With that in mind you must realize that a gas engine has to rev to develop power. This is normal for it rev 4-5000rpm. That's why a diesel or the super charged ecoboost is so popular among those who tow. They develop power staying mostly under 3000 rpm. Gas mileage towing with any gasser will always be poor. Expect 7.5-9 from just about any gasser. Empty I would think the 6.2 could average 12-14 in town and 15-17 highway. Just a guess from my reading. Better then my 13 year old V10 that it replaced.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

You might try this link from Ford Truck site:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1152429-gas-mileage-2012-f250-6-2l-pros-cons.html


----------



## vac home (May 10, 2011)

I have a 2008 F250 with the 5.4 5 speed transmission, and 3.73 read end. In the city not pulling I get 10.0 MPG. On the HWY I get 17 running 70 MPH. Pulling I am getting about 9.8. I have a Outback 270BH. This is mostly flat land. I do not have any information on the 6.2, but I have read they get better than what I get. More horse power and torque. I hope this might help you out. Ed


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I have an 08 F-150 screw 4x4 with the 5.4 tow package. I tow a 05 26rs which weights more than your 21rs and I do not have any issues at all. The power is good and MPG'S is towing flat land 12 and in the hills/mountains 8. I have owned diesels trucks and towed this camper, the facts are this will a diesel get better MPG'S yes by only 1 to 3 MPG's. Now on to the 6.2 I just left the campground this morning and was talking with someone that had this engine in a F-250 SD. MPG'S per him is 7 to 9 towing a 28rsds Outback. Personally, I think that is still ok not great but ok. If you honestly think you are going to do any better than 14 towing a trailer that just does not happen gas or diesel. Let's do the math if you are able to get say 15 towing then your MPGs not towing would be closer to 25 or 30 highway. If there is a truck on the road today that gets this millage than we all need to buy that and sell what we are driving currently.


----------



## bkm (Oct 29, 2012)

26rester said:


> I have an 08 F-150 screw 4x4 with the 5.4 tow package. I tow a 05 26rs which weights more than your 21rs and I do not have any issues at all. The power is good and MPG'S is towing flat land 12 and in the hills/mountains 8. I have owned diesels trucks and towed this camper, the facts are this will a diesel get better MPG'S yes by only 1 to 3 MPG's. Now on to the 6.2 I just left the campground this morning and was talking with someone that had this engine in a F-250 SD. MPG'S per him is 7 to 9 towing a 28rsds Outback. Personally, I think that is still ok not great but ok. If you honestly think you are going to do any better than 14 towing a trailer that just does not happen gas or diesel. Let's do the math if you are able to get say 15 towing then your MPGs not towing would be closer to 25 or 30 highway. If there is a truck on the road today that gets this millage than we all need to buy that and sell what we are driving currently.


I never said I expect 14mpg towing, because I can barely make that empty with my truck. I'm glad everyone is a fan of the 5.4., but I am not one of them. I do appreiciate the help, but this was about the 6.2. I already know the limits of my 5.4, hence the reason for wanting to change.

The more I think about it I love my truck and might just upgrade to the same truck with and ecoboost and be done.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

bkm said:


> I never said I expect 14mpg towing, because I can barely make that empty with my truck. I'm glad everyone is a fan of the 5.4., but I am not one of them. I do appreiciate the help, but this was about the 6.2. I already know the limits of my 5.4, hence the reason for wanting to change.
> 
> The more I think about it I love my truck and might just upgrade to the same truck with and ecoboost and be done.


I love my Ecoboost! Had an '09 F-150 with the 5.4L before my current F-150 Ecoboost. The Ecoboost has a TON of low-end torque. More torque than the Superduty 6.2L.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

26rester said:


> I have an 08 F-150 screw 4x4 with the 5.4 tow package. I tow a 05 26rs which weights more than your 21rs and I do not have any issues at all. The power is good and MPG'S is towing flat land 12


Curious about 12 mpg towing. Is this hand calculated or off your lie-o-meter?


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the 2008 with the 6.4 and 6 speed transmission.
Around town I get about 12mpg, on the highway I get almost 15mpg, pulling the trailer I get 9-10mpg.
It has plenty of torque and power, both at low speeds and freeway.
I pull a 28krs and am real happy with the combination.



Duanesz said:


> I have a 2005 21rs and a 2010 F-150 with the 5.4. I'm lessed than impressed with the power and milage of the 5.4. I'm getting about 7.5-8 mpg towing my 21rs and its screamng most of the time. I have a chance to buy a brand new left over 2012 F-250 FX4 Crew Cab with the 6.2 gas engine for about 14k under sticker. I have read lots of very good things about this engine and some of the milage claims are hard to believe.
> 
> Looking for some real world experience.
> 
> ...


I have heard good things about the 6.2 with the 6 speed trans. No personal experience besides taking to one guy at a campground and he loved it.
[/quote]


----------

